# 8 port disq switch



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If I were to purchase this 8 port Disq Switch:
http://www.cyberestore.com/port-diseqc-switch-uncommited-p-773.html

Would I set the fortec to disq 1.1 and the lnb to 1, and use port 1 thru 8, or would this switch not work? 
I'm trying to get more than 4 dishes on one receiver, since I have trees blocking a few sats I'd like to get.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Does your receiver support more than four DiSEqC ports? I haven't picked up a new one lately, but so far all of my FTA receivers have supported only four.

Edit: Wrong! My current receiver says it'll support 16 in 1.1 mode. Followup note below.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I would think it only supports four. 
Generally the 8 port switches I've seen have had ports 5-8 switched by 22khz.

Ex. port5 = port1 w/ 22khz on
port1 = port1 22khz off

Not sure about this one however.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

unless the receiver supports Diseqc 1.1 it WILL NOT WORK...been there tried that

there are 2 different types of 8x1 switches out there...committed and uncommitted

committed allows you (if your receiver does not support 1.1) to set up the locations as motor locations. Its a pain in the kiester to set up but does work. If your reciever supports Diseqc 1.1 then you can set it up as the manual shows (as example, port 7 is 2 committed/3 uncommitted)

Uncommitted switches you NEED to have the receiver support Diseqc 1.1...most boxes do not. Coolsat 4000, 5000, 6000 and Visionsat IV200 will support it. If you use this on your non-Diseqc 1.1 box the only spot that works is port 1. The others wont even work. The advantage is you can add diseqc switches to this one and have up to 128 LNB's 

Easiest way to get 8 LNB's on a normal (non Diseqc 1.1) receiver is 2 4x1 diseqcs and an ECODA 22k switch. Ecoda's are the only 22k switch you can put before the diseqc and will pass diseqc commands.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

As I was poking around my current receiver's settings, I finally noticed that it says that it *does* support DiSEqC 1.1 and up to 16 ports. I'll have to get one of those 8-port switches to see if it would really work on my system.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I am using a mercury ii fortec. It "says" it supports disq 1.1 and has ports 1 to 16 selectable on the menu. I'm gonna wait until I get my Pansat 9200HD back from Panarex rma to see if it supports it before I buy one. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

Pansat 9200 doesnt support Diseqc 1.1


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Jeff. Ill just stick with the 4 I have then, and grab the chainsaw for Whitesprings tv


----------

